#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  South Korean Teacher paid $49K for high-tech cheat scam

## kingwilly

Teacher paid $49K for high-tech cheat scam 

Article from: Agence France-Presse      
Print  From correspondents in Seoul, South Korea  June 24, 2009 02:18pm  

POLICE in the South Korean capital have arrested two men suspected of making tens of thousands of dollars by using high-tech electronic devices to send real-time answers to exam cheats.  The suspects, named Kim and Park, are accused of making around 50 million won ($49,000) from 28 university students and job-seekers in exchange for answers to the Test of English for International Communication.  Mr Park, a former English teacher, is accused of sitting the exam and using a small wireless device to send answers to Mr Kim, who was in a car outside with a wireless vibrating device.  The device would vibrate once if the answer was "A," twice for "B" and so on, the JoongAng Daily said.  Mr Kim is accused of then passing on the answers to examinees inside the room, who wore an earphone the size of a grain of rice and an antenna that looked like a necklace.  Test-takers at other locations are also said to have received answers via text message.  Mr Kim is accused of instructing them the day before on ways to conceal their cellphones to avoid handing them in before the examination.  "The fraudsters took advantage of the desperation of low-scoring test-takers as TOEIC scores have a big effect on getting jobs and promotions," a police officer told the Korea Times.  The test-takers are also being investigated.
Teacher paid $49K for high-tech cheat scam | Herald Sun

----------


## FlyFree

"The device would vibrate once if the answer was "A," twice for "B" and so on,"

High tech indeedy.

----------


## BugginOut

Studying is cheaper.

----------

